#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Ccq baixo ocilando em clientes com ubnt

## netuai

Pessoal. Tenho uma torre em uma fazenda com muitos clientes com distancias variadad conectados. Recentemente estou com um problema em boa parte. Mesmo o sinal estando bom geralmentem -65 e outros -72 tenho ate cliente com -56 o ccq despenca pra 45% e as vezes nem navego. Todos os clientes usam airmax. Os mais pertos estao com airgrid de 23 ou litebean m5. Medias e longas distancias estao com power bean m5 400 de 25db ou airgrid de 27. Na torre ja usei painel oiw vertical com bulletm5, usei base ststion titanium com rocket titanium e por ultimo coloquei 6 cornetas da alg-com. Nada resolveu. Cheguei a baixar potencia nos paineis. Pesquisar canais e trocar, as vezes resolve por um tempinho, mas no mesmo dia o problema volta.
Alguem mais com este problema, ou passou por ele?

Enviado via GT-I9063T usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

CCQ ruim é ou interferência ou visada/Fresnel ferrado. Um ou dois clientes com visada parcialmente obstruída pode acabar com um setor Ptmp.

Revise os apontamentos e visadas dos seus clientes. Verifique se seus painéis não estão jogando sinal pro infinito (0 de nível) o ideal é que estejam inclinados conforme a área a ser atendida (lembra das relações trigonométricas no triângulo retângulo?)
Faça um airview na sua área. Lembre-se de escolher a faixa de operação. Verifique suas antenas. Elas estão corretamente instaladas? Os cabos estão sem oxidação e as conexões devidamente vedadas com fita de fusao/silicone? (Tem cabo rg58 ruim que oxida só de olhar)



Por ultimo verifique esse pop com airmax desligado. Já tive torres onde com o airmax ligado o CCQ simplesmente caia pra 75% só de ativa-lo... Vale a pena testar.

----------


## netuai

> CCQ ruim é ou interferência ou visada/Fresnel ferrado. Um ou dois clientes com visada parcialmente obstruída pode acabar com um setor Ptmp.
> 
> Revise os apontamentos e visadas dos seus clientes. Verifique se seus painéis não estão jogando sinal pro infinito (0 de nível) o ideal é que estejam inclinados conforme a área a ser atendida (lembra das relações trigonométricas no triângulo retângulo?)
> Faça um airview na sua área. Lembre-se de escolher a faixa de operação. Verifique suas antenas. Elas estão corretamente instaladas? Os cabos estão sem oxidação e as conexões devidamente vedadas com fita de fusao/silicone? (Tem cabo rg58 ruim que oxida só de olhar)
> 
> 
> 
> Por ultimo verifique esse pop com airmax desligado. Já tive torres onde com o airmax ligado o CCQ simplesmente caia pra 75% só de ativa-lo... Vale a pena testar.


Obrigado pela dica. Vou verificar. Os pigtails sao novos entao dificilmente deve ser eles. Agora sobre inclinacao pode ate ser mesmo tao muito pouco pra baixo. E interferencia acho pouco provavel. Pois ja troquei pra varios canais que nao estavam em uso. Nas minhas torres sempre uso o maximo de 20db de potencia. E isto em ultimo caso.

Enviado via GT-I9063T usando UnderLinux App

----------


## SanchezMT

Amigo @*netuai* vc tem equipamentos siso e mimo na msm rede, o ideal q fosse só mimo, dependendo dos planos q vc vende, fixa o mcs mais baixo no AP, isso permite uma conexão melhor, isso se a visada estiver td ok,.. Faça um teste 

Enviado via D5833 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## netuai

Vou tentar

Enviado via GT-I9063T usando UnderLinux App

----------


## netuai

Estava tudo automatico, tentei mudar e setei mcs 5, nao resolveu muito não, alguns coloquei 4 mas nada de resolver, o estranho é que todos tem visada boa




> Amigo @*netuai* vc tem equipamentos siso e mimo na msm rede, o ideal q fosse só mimo, dependendo dos planos q vc vende, fixa o mcs mais baixo no AP, isso permite uma conexão melhor, isso se a visada estiver td ok,.. Faça um teste 
> 
> Enviado via D5833 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## wala

Antenas com perca de sinal da problema de ccq tambem, e as vezes vc nem percebe,que tipo aquele cliente perto tava com -40 ai perde potencia na antena e fica com -50 mais vc não lembra com que sinal estava aquele cliente e acha que -50 ta bom, mais a perca de ccq também e afetado e vc acaba vendo um sinal bom e o ccq ruim, isso acontece muito em equipamentos ubnt. Melhor vc dar uma caçada em antena com ccq ruim que pode estar com perca de potencia e trocar. As vezes ate seu rocket ta com perca de potencia.

----------


## netuai

Os rocket ja troquei

Enviado via GT-I9063T usando UnderLinux App

----------


## klabundee

Sintomas de CCQ baixo:
+ de 35 clientes por Rocket M5;
+ de 14Mb agregado por Rocket M5 operando com clientes SISO;
Clientes com sinal variando;
Visada obstruída;
Clientes com algum problema fazendo com que muitas requisições sejam trafegadas por segundo (não necessariamente tráfego alto);
Clientes com Airmax Priority errado (Esse ferra legal);
Interferência;

Vou compartilhar o que obtive nos meus melhores casos com SISO.
O mais estável que consegui foram 35 clientes com no máximo 14-15Mb trafegando. Rocket com MCS 7 + Auto.
Cliente com MCS 2 ou 3, sem Auto.

Regule a potência de cada cliente a ponto de que o sinal no painel (Rocket M5) fique entre -55 e -65; (Com essas novas versões você pode ver isso no Rocket bem fácil);

Quando você regula potência e MCS do painel você está regulando o Download do cliente, a transmissão do Rocket até o cliente e quando você regula no cliente está regulando o Upload, sendo assim, se você vende planos assimétricos com upload reduzido, diminua o MCS dos clientes e deixe fixado, isso faz com que use uma modulação menor.. você pode ver a lista aqui: http://mcsindex.com/
Quanto menor a modulação, menor a quantia de sinal necessária para funcionar adequadamente.

----------


## netuai

Valeu pelas dicas. Vou aplicar... aqui tem painel com 2 clientes so e ta dando isto. Mas sobre o mcs foi muito valido

Sent from my GT-I9063T using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## emilidani

CCQ baixo com sinal bom significa INTERFERÊNCIA. Agora para 5.8 GHz , sinal bom é melhor que -65dBm.

Esta com conceito de sinal errado !!! o sinal é negativo e -56dBm é bem melhor que que -72dBm, muitooooo melhor.

CCQ nada tem a ver com visada, zona de Fresnel, etc, como acostumam a mencionar muitos no Forum. Um link mal resolvido vai dar CCQ baixo inevitavelmente porem um CCQ baixo não significa link mal resolvido. Basta verificar o nivel de sinal esteja melhor que -65dBm (regrinha empírica)

----------


## 1929

Eu não digo que não tenha nada a ver. Mas que tem outros fatores além de visada, tem.
Já me aconteceu de todo mundo ficar com ccq ruim e daí trocar o cartão no AP, nada mais que isso e tudo voltar ao normal. No meu caso não era nada com visada.
Se o transmissor que é o cartão em si não estiver bom, pode dar "encrenca" no CCQ também.

----------


## netuai

Concordo com vc, porem ja troquei os radios, que são 6 rochet e 3 bullet




> Eu não digo que não tenha nada a ver. Mas que tem outros fatores além de visada, tem.
> Já me aconteceu de todo mundo ficar com ccq ruim e daí trocar o cartão no AP, nada mais que isso e tudo voltar ao normal. No meu caso não era nada com visada.
> Se o transmissor que é o cartão em si não estiver bom, pode dar "encrenca" no CCQ também.

----------


## 1929

> Concordo com vc, porem ja troquei os radios, que são 6 rochet e 3 bullet


Putz! se visada foi conferida, cabos conferidos e rádios trocados , canais mudados e continua o problema, então a coisa é mais complexa. Até os painéis já trocou.
Não iria acontecer em todos os POPs o mesmo problema. 

Quando cai o CCQ, é geral ou é em um rádio e outro não? Se cai em todos dá para pensar em oscilação de energia também.

E varia de clientes ou são sempre os mesmos? Se for, daí dá para começar a isolar o problema lá no cliente e não no POP.

----------


## sphreak

Não montou tuas torres aqui??


Brincadeiras a parte...
Já fez um Airview cuidadoso tanto nos teus rádios quanto no lado dos clientes? Tem aeroporto, emissora de rádio (principalmente comunitária e pirata em ondas curtas)??

E com todo respeito ao amigo @*emilidani*, eu sei que a experiência e opinião dele dizem ao contrário sobre CCQ, Fresnel e visada, assunto já discutido aqui, creio até com participação dos amigos @*1929* e @*rubem*, pelo meu conhecimento (Reitero: pelo meu conhecimento) Fresnel/visada obstruída causa 2 coisas: degradação de sinal e difração. A difração por sua vez causa atrasos e timeout de pacotes, gerando retransmissão e diminuição de CCQ.

Minha experiência: 2 vizinhos clientes meus, em área rural, na mesma distância da torre (20km) um com visada perfeita e outro com Fresnel ruim devido a uma elevacão de morro. Cliente com visada perfeita: Powerbeam M5 400 sinal -73dBm CCQ 96℅~100%... Vizinho com Fresnel parcialmente obstruído: Powerbeam M5 400 sinal -86dBm CCQ 70%~81%.

Será que nada a ver??? Esse é um exemplo, mas posso citar uma dúzia.... Contei esse porque tinha parâmetro para comparação...

Tem um outro post aqui no fórum (não localizei) onde o amigo @*rubem* dá uma aula sobre auto interferência, explica como é importante fazer instalações dimensionadas e a uma certa distância de paredes, calhas, telhados, lages... Eu achando o link eu posto aqui...

----------


## sphreak

Achei as aulas do grande mestre @*rubem*. Fica a citação e os links para estudo

CCQ pode não levar em conta diretamente Fresnel, visada e sinal, mas seu cálculo leva em conta diretamente os efeitos de Fresnel ruim, sinal baixo e visada obstruída. Então não há como deixar de relacionar eles em um estudo de problemas de transmissão.

Link 1:https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=167320





> Noise é ruído, noise floor é ruído de fundo.
> Imagine conversando com alguém, o volume das vozes será o nível de sinal, se tiver um ventilador ligado, numa velocidade alta, terá um barulho razoavel, esse barulho é o ruído de fundo.
> 
> Você fala digamos numa "potência" de 30 a 50dB, se tiver mais ruído a tendencia é falar mais alto, porque precisa um nível de sinal razoavel entre o ruído e o sinal, famoso SNR, no caso do nosso ouvido se o ruído ficar nuns 50dB e você falar alto nuns 70dB tudo será legível, mas você estará quase gritando. Um noise floor de 50dB é insuportável, acredite.
> Sua voz perde potencia pelo ar, se gritar com alguem a 10m de distancia, dos 70dB que saem da sua boca vão chegar até o ouvido da outra pessoa apenas uns 40dB, se tiver um ruído de fundo de 50dB ela não conseguirá te entender direito, palavras como "não", 'mão" e "pão" soarão igual. Já se a pessoa estiver digamos a 30m, chegará uns 10dB da sua voz, seria possivel te entender somente num silencio grande, 10dB é um sussuro, vai depender do ruído no lugar se vão te entender ou não.
> 
> Nosso ouvido geralmente não ouve nada abaixo de 1dB, mas digamos que tivessemos uma super-audição, poderiamos ouvir sinais ainda mais baixos, negativos, ou seja, -5dB ou mesmo -10dB. Se o ruído for baixo, tipo -20dB, poderiamos ouvir com certa tranquilidade uma conversa distante que chegasse num nível de uns -5 a -1 ou mesmo 0dB (Porque -20 é menor que -5).
> 
> Quanto menor o ruído, melhor, -100 é um número menor que -90 certo? -120 seria um noise floor ainda mais desejavel, mas a maioria das placas exibe o ruído no limiar da sensibilidade dela, ou seja, a placa tem sensibilidade de -105dB, ela mostrará ruído nas casa dos -100dB. Se trocar por uma placa vagabunda com sensibilidade de -80dB esta placa na mesma antena e lugar mostrará um ruído (Noisefloor) na casa dos -78dB, o ruído depende da sensibilidade do equipamento (Assim como umas pessoas conseguem conversar ouvindo musica e outras não).
> ...


Link 2:https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=177531&page=3




> Sobre a questão de sinal "bom", tem que ver como os chipsets medem nível de sinal.
> 
> Tem 5 duzias de portadoras de 315KHz de largura cada, o preambulo é enviado num BPSK diferencial que é altamente legível e como gasta um data rate bem baixo tem uso perene de potência (E geralmente tem potência maior nos amplificadores, data rate baixo dá potência alta em quase todo amplificador), e o resto do pacote segue depois em um data rate mais alto (Digamos 64QAM) com legibilidade bem mais baixa, com potência menor no amplificador (Ou no chipset mesmo, dependendo da configuração).
> 
> Os sinais chegam no destino com nível variado as vezes, preâmbulo chega alto, e a parte final do pacote chega mais baixo, fora que as vezes as portadoras das bordas (Além das portadoras de guarda) são atingidas por um canal vizinho em uso. No modelo OFDM existe emissão fora da faixa. Se desenha a mascara de uso do espectro de maneira meio trapezoidal, a borda do trapézio acerta canal vizinho:
> Anexo 64275
> E se desenha assim porque na prática é o que vemos mesmo, conforme comprime ou abre a exibição pode ver digamos
> Anexo 64277
> 
> ...

----------


## netuai

Gente. Um detalhe talvez importante... recentemente arrumaram um sinal da globo digital numa torre do lado la. Uns 150 mts.

Sent from my GT-I9063T using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## 1929

> Gente. Um detalhe talvez importante... recentemente arrumaram um sinal da globo digital numa torre do lado la. Uns 150 mts.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9063T using UnderLinux mobile app


Putz, agora sim um argumento de peso... Quem sabe a coisa não é por aí? Eu estava desconfiando de algo fora das suas instalações pela várias mudanças que fez sem resultado.

----------


## netuai

Pois e. Noitei isto tambem foi recente. Nao tinha me atinado pra isto

Sent from my GT-I9063T using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> Sintomas de CCQ baixo:
> + de 35 clientes por Rocket M5;
> + de 14Mb agregado por Rocket M5 operando com clientes SISO;
> Clientes com sinal variando;
> Visada obstruída;
> Clientes com algum problema fazendo com que muitas requisições sejam trafegadas por segundo (não necessariamente tráfego alto);
> Clientes com Airmax Priority errado (Esse ferra legal);
> Interferência;
> 
> ...


Falou tudo aqui, eu iria tentar ajudar mas já foi dito tudo aqui, abraço.

----------


## rubem

Bom, se a cidade meio milhão de habitantes, já precisa transmissor de TV digital na casa dos 5kW.

(Currutela como a minha, com 15 a 20 mil, fica ok com transmissor de 300W)

Mas... onde um transmissor de TV digital de 5kW é necessário, precisa um de 10kW pra TV analógica! Se TROCOU analógico por digital na verdade devia ter desaparecido o incômodo, e não aparecido.

Mas talvez trocou o canal, digo, talvez operavam a 200MHz no canal 10 ou 11 em analógico, e no digital mudaram pra 500MHz (Canal 22?), tem uma chance mínima disso agora estar acertando em cheio ou com harmônica alguma frequência intermediária de algum rádio, que o analógico em outra frequência não acertava, se virar eles em 90° (Não virar as antenas) ou colocar dentro de uma caixa metálica o problema é pra sumir. Se há intermodulação vindo pela antena, aí complica, mudar de canal seria fácil SE uma cidade com meio milhão de habitantes não tivesse todos em uso.

Rede 100M e gigabit ficam abaixo até de 125MHz, só transmissor analógico VHF teria harmônica pra acertar eles (E VHF nem se usa mais), mas ainda dá pra pensar em intermodulação chegando nos rádios pelos cabos ethernet, complicado trocar isso agora, mas se for *fácil* passar o cabo pro outro lado da estrutura da torre (Pra ferragem atenuar sinal da TV digital) dá pra tentar isso caso não custe nada.

----------


## netuai

Galera. To setando mcs manual em clientes piores colocando 2 ou 3. Nao ta ficando muito show não mas ja resolveu um pouco

----------


## emilidani

Sphreak, A propagação do sinal RF pertence a um domínio e o Tratamento dos dados a outro.


Quando falamos do CCQ , estamos além da situação de propagação. O enlace estaria estabelecido dentro dos parâmetros do fabricante.Porque perderia tempo analisando o CCQ se nao consegue sequer sinal mínimo na recepção???? Se não tiver sinal acima do mínimo , nada funciona!!!!

As duvidas dos colegas sempre acontece quando recebem sinal alto e mesmo assim o CCQ é baixo. Nesses caso , os fabricantes informam de dois problemas, um saturação do AP para atender numero alto de clientes e/ou interferências de outros rádios alheios a sua rede, que obriga a retransmissão de pacotes.

----------


## emilidani

Globo digital opera em UHF , nao interfiere em 5.8GHz,

----------


## netuai

> Globo digital opera em UHF , nao interfiere em 5.8GHz,


Entendo um pouquinho disto. Mas so quiz contar q mais ou menos na mesma epoca começou o problema.

Sent from my GT-I9063T using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## netuai

> Sphreak, A propagação do sinal RF pertence a um domínio e o Tratamento dos dados a outro.
> 
> 
> Quando falamos do CCQ , estamos além da situação de propagação. O enlace estaria estabelecido dentro dos parâmetros do fabricante.Porque perderia tempo analisando o CCQ se nao consegue sequer sinal mínimo na recepção???? Se não tiver sinal acima do mínimo , nada funciona!!!!
> 
> As duvidas dos colegas sempre acontece quando recebem sinal alto e mesmo assim o CCQ é baixo. Nesses caso , os fabricantes informam de dois problemas, um saturação do AP para atender numero alto de clientes e/ou interferências de outros rádios alheios a sua rede, que obriga a retransmissão de pacotes.


Analizando tudo hoje com mais tempo e conversando com um tecnico meu persebemos alguns clientes longe com sinal nao muito bom. 

Sent from my GT-I9063T using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## DaviViaNet

Boa Noite a todos
estou passando pelo mesmo problema ccq baixo nos clientes porem o sinal esta ok de todos, ja troquei antena radio e nada adiantou.
porem notei que os meus equipamentos estão muito próximo um do outro gerando interferência entre eles.
essa semana vou redimensionar as antenas desse pop pra ver se resolvi, sera que não pode ser isso no seu caso também amigo @*netuai*?
Forte abraço

----------


## netuai

> Boa Noite a todos
> estou passando pelo mesmo problema ccq baixo nos clientes porem o sinal esta ok de todos, ja troquei antena radio e nada adiantou.
> porem notei que os meus equipamentos estão muito próximo um do outro gerando interferência entre eles.
> essa semana vou redimensionar as antenas desse pop pra ver se resolvi, sera que não pode ser isso no seu caso também amigo @*netuai*?
> Forte abraço


Obrigado pela dica. Estou com algumas perto sim. Vou redimensionar a rede aqui tambem. Ja estou dando tiro pra tudo q e lado

Sent from my GT-I9063T using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## emilidani

Então, os canais digitais , a potencia é relativamente baixa e a geração de harmônicos hoje em dia , em equipamentos dessa qualidade , nessa frequência, bem por baixo os 60dB com tranquilidade.

Tenho minha torre principal acima de um prédio, a 7 mts da antena transmissora UHF da Globo e é como se não existissem.

----------


## netuai

> Então, os canais digitais , a potencia é relativamente baixa e a geração de harmônicos hoje em dia , em equipamentos dessa qualidade , nessa frequência, bem por baixo os 60dB com tranquilidade.
> 
> Tenho minha torre principal acima de um prédio, a 7 mts da antena transmissora UHF da Globo e é como se não existissem.


Valeu por contribuir

Enviado via GT-I9063T usando UnderLinux App

----------


## DaviViaNet

Caro @*netuai* hoje dei uma ajeitada nas antenas aqui no meu pop deixando um pouco mais distantes.
Mas não foi isso que resolveu 100%, ficou show depois que aumentei um pouco a potencia e mudei o canal!
Ficou sensacional.
...ahh aqui também tinha alterado os mcs do ap e dos clientes mas acabei voltando tudo por padrão ta tudo perfeito, vou conseguir dormir essa noite!
Espero que tenha o mesmo resultado Abraços

----------


## netuai

> Caro @*netuai* hoje dei uma ajeitada nas antenas aqui no meu pop deixando um pouco mais distantes.
> Mas não foi isso que resolveu 100%, ficou show depois que aumentei um pouco a potencia e mudei o canal!
> Ficou sensacional.
> ...ahh aqui também tinha alterado os mcs do ap e dos clientes mas acabei voltando tudo por padrão ta tudo perfeito, vou conseguir dormir essa noite!
> Espero que tenha o mesmo resultado Abraços


Entao amigo. To numa loucura. Ja distanciei os paineis. Troquei potencia mcs e nada. Nao sei o que ta ocorrendo.

Enviado via GT-I9063T usando UnderLinux App

----------


## DaviViaNet

Caramba
Bom o canal que estou usando é bem baixo 5520 em 20Mhz airmax desativado potencia 25Dbm.
Vai no canal que ja que acerta, é o que mais da resultado.

----------


## netuai

> Caramba
> Bom o canal que estou usando é bem baixo 5520 em 20Mhz airmax desativado potencia 25Dbm.
> Vai no canal que ja que acerta, é o que mais da resultado.


Eu uso airmax. Pode er isso sera?

Enviado via GT-I9063T usando UnderLinux App

----------


## DaviViaNet

> Eu uso airmax. Pode er isso sera?
> 
> Enviado via GT-I9063T usando UnderLinux App


Pro uso do airmax teria que esta tudo perfeito caso contrario ele piora.

----------


## netuai

Entendo

Enviado via GT-I9063T usando UnderLinux App

----------


## emilidani

Então, a mudança de canais resolveu? Confirmou que a interferência estava sofrendo causava baixo CCQ

----------


## netuai

> Então, a mudança de canais resolveu? Confirmou que a interferência estava sofrendo causava baixo CCQ


Aqui ate agora nada resolveu. Tinha colocado 6 cornetas da alg com. Vou trocar por 3 paineis ubnt titanium

Enviado via GT-I9063T usando UnderLinux App

----------


## netuai

Galera, obrigado a todos que tiveram a boa vontade em ajudar, resolvi aqui, pelo menos temporariamente, tirei os paineis da alg-com e voltei as base-stations titanium que tinha antes, subi elas pro topo da torre, antes ficavam no meio, e em clientes mais distantes com ccq ainda ruim mudamos o mcs para 3 e em piores ainda para 2. ate agora ta tudo ok.

Obrigado a todos que ajudaram de uma forma ou de outra.

----------

